# The Best Mountain Bikes Under $1000 for 2021



## johan6644 (Apr 11, 2021)

GET THE SPECIALIZED P3. It's an awesome dirt jumper and even better for staircases and drops when riding the street. It's $1000 though, but bike also the color is WAY DIFFERENT in the website and pictures. It's actually a badass blue-teal metallic color. I haven't bottomed out once the spring fork is awesome and I've been running it ragged and it holds up. Definitely worth the money.


----------



## chris george official (Apr 18, 2021)

I have read this post, and wants to aid more that 
I know web which have a collection of top BMX bikes. Everyone could go there and read the latest reviews
Highly Recommended: Best BMX Bikes Under 200- Lightweight & Freestyle & Budget


----------



## diamondback1x9 (Dec 21, 2020)

are we forgetting something?
up your budget $100 and get this.








Vitus Sentier 27 Mountain Bike 2021 | Chain Reaction


Vitus Sentier 27 Mountain Bike 2021 - Lowest Prices and FREE shipping available from The World's largest online bike store - Chain Reaction Cycles



www.chainreactioncycles.com


----------



## tonyplanet (Nov 11, 2003)

Costco. Because if you do decide to get serious into this sport, and want to upgrade you are not stuck with a bike you can't return.


----------

